# WRA 9mm, how old ?



## Robin Hood (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi to all,

I came across a cartridge box that seem rather old, but I couldn't find out how old. It is a cartridge of 9mm Parabellum Winchester Repeating Arms CO, saying "For use in sub-machine guns". WRA Lot n° 2 225 3 as noted on the side. I have included photos below.

I am wondering how old can these be, and as a side question, would they be safe to use then ? I would really be glad if you could help.

Cheers,

Robin


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Box sports the statement "DIVISION OF WESTERN CARTRIDGE COMPANY" which puts it in the 1935-1945 era. Western took over the bankrupt Winchester Repeating Arms Company in 1931 but the statement wasn't in general use on labels until 1935. The lot number is either 22 March 1935 or 1945. It appears not to be a U.S. military contract but the label does not mention either non-corrosive or non-mercuric. It could be a contract item for a WW2 ally who used 9mm like the Dutch, Canadians, Brits, or Chinese. Most likely 1945 production. It will probably fire/function but has more value as a collectors item then plinking ammo.


----------

